# Wladimir Klitschko vs Bryant Jennings Round by Round



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't see it up and the fight is going to happen in the next hour or so.

Someone can go create a different one if this isn't used.

Let's hope for a great fight!!! :deal:happy


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wlad by KO in 3.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

This isn't looking good for Jennings


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> This isn't looking good for Jennings


What do you mean, him doing his own wraps or what?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

IMO, the type of fighter to beat Wlad is either one of two types of fighters:

1. Someone that can match his size, reach and power.... Kind of like a Lennox Lewis if you will.

2. Someone that's smaller, but possesses explosive speed, power, head movement, foot work, etc. Many might disagree, but someone like David Haye.

Jennings fits none of these qualities. I don't see how he wins tonight.


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

Santana coming in at 167.5 tonight, holy shit!


----------



## Perry (Feb 11, 2015)

If he hits Wlad square on the chin he wins. The champ can't take a punch or punishment.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn.... Who is Santana? Any good?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I think Jennings has a chance. If he can set the pace and put pressure on Wlad, he has a chance of wearing Klit down.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm quite intrigued by Sadam Ali, mostly because he (justly) defeated my boy Abregu, but heck that's enough for me.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

MVC said:


> Santana coming in at 167.5 tonight, holy shit!


that's super MW !! 21 lbs gain overnight!


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Round 1: Klitschko sticks a rubber fist up Jenning's butt. KO1

This would be a huge upset, but barring a Klit injury, I don't see how it could happen. At least Jennings is in great shape.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> that's super MW !! 21 lbs gain overnight!


Ali is also pretty big for a WW (what did he weigh today?) and he has a 1" reach advantage tonight.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

I want to say Jennings is the most well rounded big hw Klitchsko has fought in a long time. Would that be correct?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Damn.... Who is Santana? Any good?


Decent FNF level fighter. Has a draw against a young inexperienced Julian Williams, and beaten the likes of Eddie Gomez, Joachim Alcine, and Freddie Hernandez.
Decent fighter, but definitely not a high level guy either, there's not really anything that stands out with him.
But anyway, WAR Chia!


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> What do you mean, him doing his own wraps or what?


IMO, the type of fighter to beat Wlad is either one of two types of fighters:

1. Someone that can match his size, reach and power.... Kind of like a Lennox Lewis if you will.

2. Someone that's smaller, but possesses explosive speed, power, head movement, foot work, etc. Many might disagree, but someone like David Haye.

Jennings fits none of these qualities. I don't see how he wins tonight.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Ali is also pretty big for a WW (what did he weigh today?) and he has a 1" reach advantage tonight.


153lbs


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Santana basically pulling a maidana


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

Santana making this a great fight, imposing his will, cutting the ring off well, delivering great body shots.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

That ring is the size of a NYC apartment closet. Seems extremely small for a HW fight.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Santana basically pulling a maidana
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the right thing to do here too i think.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Paulie!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ali still looks like a chump to me. Overrated as hell and chinny


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Santana fighting intelligent he ain't winning a boxing match with the slick Ali


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

chibelle said:


> That ring is the size of a NYC apartment closet. Seems extremely small for a HW fight.


Waldo is gonna look HUGE in that ring!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Ali still looks like a chump to me. Overrated as hell and chinny


I think he's overrated also


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn Lennox, George, and Bhop, Shane, I'm recording that shit.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I think he's overrated also


You know they overhype all the NYC fighers and prospects.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ali has a rather unusual offensive arsenal: He favors the lead uppercut (a LOT!) and he throws a strangely-low right hand. While both of these things will trouble any opponent, they also are pretty dangerous from a defensive standpoint. Good this this guy also has excellent foot & head speed.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Santana basically pulling a maidana
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dumb ass canelo boxing mayweather what a dummy, should have pushed forward like against lara. This is what rjj mentioned.. Santana fighting aggressive cause he ain't out boxing a slickster


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I like Ali, but he may need to try to get down to 140.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ali showing that he is still ESPN caliber fighter


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Santana looks tough, not going to win the fight though imo... Ali will take charge from now on I feel.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> I like Ali, but he may need to try to get down to 140.


I wouldn't 147 is safer for him, he has less people to duck. If he goes to 140 he has Ruslan, Lucas, Broner, Terrence, Lamont, and others to fight and they would all expose him badly.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Is that paulie coaching?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't think Ali is chinny. He seems to take a decent shot.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ali on the bike hard now.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I wouldn't 147 is safer for him, he has less people to duck. If he goes to 140 he has Ruslan, Lucas, Broner, Terrence, Lamont, and others to fight and they would all expose him badly.


IDK. I don't know if he has the power or physicality to handle the WW's right now.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Hahaha vitali


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> I don't think Ali is chinny. He seems to take a decent shot.


I remember he getting buzzed on ESPN by no hopers.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

What is the rings size? It looks small.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

3 - 2 santana


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Ali R5


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

3-2 Santana


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Ali is arm punching


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

wilder looks like a pimp.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ref breaking too quickly.


----------



## Perry (Feb 11, 2015)

Santana is a slapper. Hope the main event is better than this!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

4 - 2 Santana

Lennox Lewis joining the booth.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

R6 ali


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Perry said:


> Santana is a slapper. Hope the main event is better than this!


Safe to say it will be, for sure. Ali is a decent fighter and I've known this since the Abregu fight, but this fight aint that great.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

coldfire said:


> Is that paulie coaching?


Yes


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

lennox and Roy, I could listen to those two talk, drop Jim.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

4 - 3 Santana
so far.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

when both Roy and Lennox are correcting you left and right, it's time to hang em up Lampley


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Sadam Ali is boring. He should jump on his magic carpet and head over to isis coz he sucks.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ali hurt


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I think it's time to let Santana out of his cage. :smile


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lampley loves to talk about the crowd, money or how exciting the fight is


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

5 - 3 Santana


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

This fight remind me of LUCAS VS RUSLAN except this one is boring with less punching power.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Am I the only one that thinks Santana is doing better than HBO is calling it?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I remember he getting buzzed on ESPN by no hopers.


Anybody can gt buzzed.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Sadam Ali is boring. He should jump on his magic carpet and head over to isis coz he sucks.


He looked great against Abregu, but yeah he's putting me to sleep tonight. No explanation for it, it's not like Santana is some kind of dangerous banger.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Sadam Ali is boring. He should jump on his magic carpet and head over to isis coz he sucks.


:rofl


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lampley loves to talk about the crowd, money or how exciting the fight is


Or he loves to talk about how a fighter has "THE GUTS OF A BURGLAR!"


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Sadam Ali is boring. He should jump on his magic carpet and head over to isis coz he sucks.


Lmao


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Or he loves to talk about how a fighter has "THE GUTS OF A BURGLAR!"


lol foreal.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

It's possible that Ali is simply working on his defense & footwork tonight, knowing he has the fight in the bag.

Sometimes it can be very beneficial to practice during an actual fight, vs sparring.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Santana is doing better than HBO is calling it?


He's getting in some good shots.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

6 - 3 Santana


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Santana stole that round.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Santana is doing better than HBO is calling it?


SURELY you're not suggesting that the fix is in? :yikes

Good lord, man, this is BOXING, not horse racing !

:sad5 :smile


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

klitchsko practicing his clinch from multiple angles


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Sadam Hussain is tired.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> It's possible that Ali is simply working on his defense & footwork tonight, knowing he has the fight in the bag.
> 
> Sometimes it can be very beneficial to practice during an actual fight, vs sparring.


I'm not scoring carefully but it's close imo.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Shit card from lederman this fight is close


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Ali has a rather unusual offensive arsenal: He favors the lead uppercut (a LOT!) and he throws a strangely-low right hand. While both of these things will trouble any opponent, they also are pretty dangerous from a defensive standpoint. Good this this guy also has excellent foot & *head speed*.


did u mean hand speed? lol


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

6 - 4 Santana


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Thank God


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

thank goodness that fight is over.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Sadam definitely doesn't have weapons of mass destruction here.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> SURELY you're not suggesting that the fix is in? :yikes
> 
> Good lord, man, this is BOXING, not horse racing !
> 
> :sad5 :smile


Not at all, Ali is winning but he's getting hit a lot, there were some middle rounds where he didn't do shit. HBO is calling a clinic by Ali.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I wonder how many feint clinches we'll get from Wlad tonight.


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> SURELY you're not suggesting that the fix is in? :yikes
> 
> Good lord, man, this is BOXING, not horse racing !
> 
> :sad5 :smile


Wait until Nascar gives Danica Patrick an illegal motor in a race this year so she can win. A single win from a woman there would be worth at least a billion dollars.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Looks like malignaggi found another cock to suck.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

5-5 for me
Ali needs to work to in hitting while moving away. He shuts down his offense when he moves. He gave up rounds because of it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

100 - 90 Ali?
WTF

Wow judges had the cards turned in before the fight even started


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

LOL. Fixed.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

97-93
97-93
100-90

Lol to the undefeated guy


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

That was a good, but not scary performance. Ali looks like a high-level trialhorse.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

100-90 absurd. At the very least Santana won the tenth.

Sigh ....


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Why is HBO partnering with TruTV instead of with TBS or TNT. The Time Warner heads need to be fired for such terrible branding.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Abregu must REALLY not be as good as I once thought he was!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Gbp decision, they got to make sure there new signed fighter gets a good decision whether earned or not.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

lmao those score cards made me smack my forehead.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Abregu must REALLY not be as good as I once thought he was!


He isn't, he was beyond shot, nothing close to what he was before.
Ali is a lamb being lined up for the slaughter, dude isn't close to world class as a fighter.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

DAmn shame you have the HW champ of the world, can't even sell out MSG, makes less money than a WW.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

why is the british broadcasters im watching sounds drunk?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Wladimir's head is too small for his body


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vitaly a stooge for neo-nazis.
I hope he doesn't get assainated over there like the other guys in that country who suddenly fall out of favor with the power elite there.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

coldfire said:


> why is the british broadcasters im watching sounds drunk?


Because they're getting ready to make excuses for 12 solid rounds of Klitchko grab & lean. - can't do it sober.


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

scorpion said:


> lmao those score cards made me smack my forehead.


Let me help you. atsch I know there have been many fixes since this fight, but the Dale Brown/Wayne Braithewaitte fix was pathetic. I never saw much about it, but I had a clear draw in the Alvarez/Trout bout. The scorecards were absurd.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Good god the reach on Jennings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Wladimir's head is too small for his body


man you can't win with boxing fans.:verysad

Manny's head is too big for his body, Wlad's too small etc etc lol.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> DAmn shame you have the HW champ of the world, can't even sell out MSG, makes less money than a WW.


the people remember the last time he was at MSG where he stunk out the joint vs Ibragimov.

People were literally just getting up and leaving halfway through the fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Jennings coming out to a loser song


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

scorpion said:


> man you can't win with boxing fans.:verysad
> 
> Manny's head is too big for his body, Wlad's too small etc etc lol.


He's got knobby knees too. Wouldn't fuck.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Jenning looks like he is walking to his funeral.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

scorpion said:


> man you can't win with boxing fans.:verysad
> 
> Manny's head is too big for his body, Wlad's too small etc etc lol.


Lol it's a disgrace huh


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I like Jennings and I like his story. I'm rooting for him


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hopefully there isn't excessive holding from Wlad and the ref allows in fighting. Not wrestling, but in fighting


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Hayden looks so MILF.:hey


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I wuz wondering where Hayden Planetarium was.

The girl sure needs the free publicity.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lol it's a disgrace huh


you know i always wonder if fans of other sports make the same observations as boxing fans lmao. I got this funny feeling we boxing fans are a um a little "special" compared to other sports fans.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Michael Griffin?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I think Jennings is going to come out cold. He's stationary, not even moving or staying warmed up if he is.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

coldfire said:


> Hayden looks so MILF.:hey


Funny what squeezing a watermelon sized object out your vagina can do to the human body, literally ages you 5 years in a day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Good night jennings, hope you don't retire after this so Deontay can put your ass to sleep next
fuck boy


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn, Jennings is looking like Michael Spinks against Tyson.

The body language isn't there for Jennings so far


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I though Jennings has more than 19 fights. He looks scared. Nta good sign. He's afraid to put his head up


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

scorpion said:


> you know i always wonder if fans of other sports make the same observations as boxing fans lmao. I got this funny feeling we boxing fans are a um a little "special" compared to other sports fans.


Lol they talk about lebron's hairline if that counts


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Jenning looks so meek.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

you can tell that Jennings is just athletic and doesn't have much experience


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jennings 1-0


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

1 - 0 Jennings
Nice body work from Jennings first round and the movement seemed to keep Wlad for getting set.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Wlad r1


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Jenings.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wlad is looking to land the left hook. when he hangs it low like that


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Why do they have to break every time they get in close? Is in fighting not allowed?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

1 - 1 Even
boring round no one landing anything of note but Wlad was the ring general


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Wlad Rd...all jab.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Jennings needs to attack Wlad's body. Wladmir protects his head very well, so Bryant needs to get Wlad to lower those big arms.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Wlad.

19-19 even.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

2-1 jennings

He's not getting a decision so I don't even know why I'm keeping count. He has to win this fight by KO


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2 - 1 jennings
Jenning scoring well to the body.
I wonder if it will pay off later


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

i guess Wlad is winning these rounds since he's technically controlling Jennings, but he's not really landing that much and neither is Jennings


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

29*28 Wladmir.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

close round but still a wlad round.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

2-1 Jennings for me


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lol they talk about lebron's hairline if that counts


That probably would be a non issue if Lebron didn't wear his headband so damn high.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Harold fuckin Letterman


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Jennings needs to stop being so wild.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

2-2 even


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

3 - 1 Jennings
Jennings is banging the body well and landed a nice tight left hook up high


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Wlad could be exciting, but whatever


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

ref gotta take a point away in the next round or 2 if he keeps it up with the clinch


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

All wlad so far... his jab is winning the fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

39-37Wlad.

ennings is making Wlad work, and if Wlad tires, who knows what might happen.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Wlad could be exciting, but whatever


When he tried to be exciting he got knocked out so this is the alternative


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Vitalis wife needs to put some make up on


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ref is threatening to take a point... bout time


----------



## James Lights Out (Jun 20, 2013)

3-1 klitschko


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

jennings fights sorta like pascal.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wlad's mouth is starting to open up a lot.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Jennings round.

48-47 Wlad.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ref is threatening to take a point and telling Wlad to stop holding his head and pushing him down.... First time I've heard a ref reprimand Wlad like this ever... Let's see if he actually does something


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

4 - 1 Jennings
I think we have a upset brewing.
Jennings is winning these rounds and he hurt Wlad to the body.
Father time is undefeated, 2nd half of this fight is going to be telling.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> When he tried to be exciting he got knocked out so this is the alternative


well the goal is to win, so fair to him


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

3-2 Wlad


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

too much clinching....


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 4 - 1 Jennings
> I think we have a upset brewing.
> Jennings is winning these rounds and he hurt Wlad to the body.
> Father time is undefeated, 2nd half of this fight is going to be telling.


The decision won't be close. THe judges will never give Jennings a decision


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Jennings needs to throw more left hooks Waldo is open for it


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

3-2 jennings


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wlad really does need to have a point taken away for holding.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Jennings needs to start punching his thign


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Wlad in yet another mis-match, & seemingly unwilling to go for the kill.

What a shocker.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Too much holding


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

That was a good round for Jennings.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

close...probably Jennings.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

5 - 1 Jennings
Jennings is bring the pressure to Wlad and really has him flustered. He doesn't want to stand and throw with him and he is sort of reduced to running and trying to jab.
Jennings is surprising.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

58-58 even.

Wladmir is getting winded.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Jennings putting in some effort, Klit looks confused since they're calling out his holding


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

3-3 even for me


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

3-3 (close round)


----------



## James Lights Out (Jun 20, 2013)

4-2 klitschko


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Interesting to see someone actually do this good against Klitschko.. relative to Klitschko's recent opponents.

Jennings starting to land more now though, needs to keep going to the body, and STAY THE FUCK OFF THE ROPES


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Jennings is a damn athlete


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

4-3 Jennings


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

6 - 1 Jennings
The pressure has Wlad folding. He isn't throwing power shots because he is scared of a counter because Jennings has been slipping his right and left attempts.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

no one is throwing something.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

4-3 Jennings, those 2 power shots win it for him


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Ledderman making excuses for klit


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't know why Jennings gave up that round. 67-66 Klt.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Imagine if we had more big athletes in boxing with more than 6 years of experience


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

4-3 Jennings


----------



## James Lights Out (Jun 20, 2013)

4-3 klitschko. Jenning making it interesting


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Jennings briefely stunned Wlad with a left hook in the 8th. Wlad not doing that much to be honest, not landing a lot.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

5-3 Jennings


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

4-4


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

7 - 1 jennigns
Wlad is tired, mouth is open, he is kind of lethargic.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

76-76 even.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

4-4 imo, I want some of what Harold is having, dude has gone full retard tonight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Jennings kicking his ass lmao


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

HBO talking out both sides of their mouths.l..giving Klitschko all but one round while saying how great Jennings is doing


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Interesting fight.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> ... I want some of what Harold is having, dude has gone full retard tonight.


:rofl


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

6-3 wlad


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Tyson fury would beat waldo


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

How many times is this fucking ref gonna warn Wlad?


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

wlad is lethargic..... Father time....


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

coldfire said:


> 6-3 wlad


There's only been 8 rounds.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

He's given Wlad 85 warnings


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

5-4 Jennings


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

So far Wlad has been warned on pushing, holding, etc

Maybe a point will finally be taken with 1 minute left in the 12th round


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

7-3 Wlad.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Klitschko looks like he's been skipping leg day


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

8 - 1 Jenning
Jenning took Wlad's right well because Wlad isn't even trying to sit down on his punches now. He is ready to bail out whenever Jenning throws.
Jennigns body work is paying off, Wlad is fading.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Close rounds

86-85 Jennings.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Round 9, and Wlad finally lands a power shot. 


It was bound to happen ! :rolleyes


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Jennings has some stamina like those old school heavyweights


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

6-3 Jennings


----------



## James Lights Out (Jun 20, 2013)

5-4 klitschko. Close, but lederman has wlad out a mile lol.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

6-3 Klitschko 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh shit
Holding


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

1 pt holding!


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

point deduction LOL Wlad deserves that, clinching cocksucker


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

It's about fucking time.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Dan Rafael has Klit up 9-0, c'mon son


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Wlad's winning but you see why he wasn't fought in the US for such a long time


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

7-3 Jennings


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Jennings is moving like he has cramps in his legs.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

10 - 8 Jenning
9 - 1 Jenning (-1 Wlad)


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wlad deserves that for all the times he's clinched 

I hope Jennings really pours it on


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Wlad round....even round.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I wish Jennings was experienced enough to feint his way in


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Imagine if Wlad had points deducted for holding in other fights


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Jennings definitely up


----------



## James Lights Out (Jun 20, 2013)

5-5 plus point deduction, i have jennings up for 1st time


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I think we all need to give Jennings some credit here.. He's doing better than any of us expected tbh


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

TSOL said:


> Wlad's winning but you see why he wasn't fought in the US for such a long time


They should put him on FNF.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

96-93 Jennings.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Wlad is lost in the inside when he cant hold. LOL. 
Jennings is baiting him to hold. Smart.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

How many times does he warn for pushing??


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

6-4-1 Jennings (close round)


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

LOL at all the people wanting Klitschko to lose so bad that they have no idea how to score a fight. I can't see it right now, but it will be on HBO GO tomorrow and I will be back to make fun of you.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Jenning is out of gas.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Jennings up by 1 round + xtra point.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I think we all need to give Jennings some credit here.. He's doing better than any of us expected tbh


This is true


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

10 - 1 Jenning (-1 Wlad)
Gave Jenning the round again because of body work and he took Wlad's power shots with no sign of beign hurt whatsoever.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

6-5 Jennings (1 even)


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Ashstrodamus said:


> LOL at all the people wanting Klitschko to lose so bad that they have no idea how to score a fight. I can't see it right now, but it will be on HBO GO tomorrow and I will be back to make fun of you.


Your boy looks like ass so you know


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

105-103 Jennings.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Wlad got this by UD.


----------



## James Lights Out (Jun 20, 2013)

Klitschko has zero inside game, i wonder of judges are counting that inside work from Jennings


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Some interesting scoring on here.

Klitschko will win by at least 5 rounds.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Jennings has won a few rounds but no way is Jennings winning, sorry guys


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

I said it before the fight started. Jennings is the biggest most well rounded figter Klitschko has fought in a long time. I was going to bet on the over....


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

I have Wlad winning all but 2 rounds so far. For the most part he's doing just enough to win rounds and, for the most part, simply jabbing (and, yes: holding) has been just enough. Jennings, for his part, is getting a lot of credit simply for surviving. That doesn't (shouldn't) win rounds. In terms of delivering damage, he's done very,very little. The spin HBO is putting on this performance is laughably skewed. If the scorecards reflect HBO's commentary at all, Wlad should never fight in the US again.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Alright. Wilder would beat Klitschko


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

6-6


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

8-3-1 Wlad.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

6-6, Jennings wins with the extra point


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

10 - 2 Jenning (-1 Wlad)
Jenning should win a decision, he won more clean rounds than Wlad with the body work alone.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

So @Peter Barlow Jennings got exposed huh? Looks like he held his own to me. Better than fucking Fury would do.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jennings won that fight in my book. 

I don't think it be close on judges scorecards. Expect a decision for Wlad


----------



## James Lights Out (Jun 20, 2013)

6-6 add the point deduction, i got jennings by a point. Wlad got it on the official cards though lol


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Your boy looks like ass so you know


Ain't my boy homie. I liked Golota and Vitali just from the Lennox fight. I could care shit less if Wlad lost, but the only reason Money is no. 1 draw in boxing now is because there is no "American" HW champ.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

116-111 Wladamir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

114-113 Jennings.

With that being said, the punches I scored for Jennings most likely won't b cunted by he judges. Klitschko whoult win


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

How does Wlad actually have fans ?

I just don't get it.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 10 - 2 Jenning (-1 Wlad)
> Jenning should win a decision, he won more clean rounds than Wlad with the body work alone.


Cmon man....

No way did Jennings win that many rounds


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Jennings won one round. He would probably beat a close fight for Willder. Who is Wilder fighting next?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lederman and the HBO crew on fucken crack, don't mind if Klit gets the win, he closed strong, but it was a close fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow this dude just said scoring Ruslan of Algieri was a good card? WTF.
Someone has been drinking tonight.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

9-2-1 (or 8-3-1) in Favor of Wlad.

Was rooting for Jennings but no way he did enough for this to even be close on the cards.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Extremely close fight. I had it a draw but that even round could have easily been scored for Jennings.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Wlad UD. Fact.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Jennings' kid looks an awful lot like Zab Judah.

I wonder if they're neighbors? :smile


----------



## Danimal (Oct 9, 2013)

Jennings by a round for me. Point deduction, a shit ton scoring body shots, and nothing from Wlad to write home about.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Jennings won one round.


Dunno who you are mate, but you sound like a massive gaylord.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The crowd should be booing.


Jesus Christ this guy is lame.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Have never seen a fighter on the losing end of an easy to score lopsided decision get as much praise as Jennings did tonight.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> 116-111 Wladamir
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:deal


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

the 11 rounds to 1 scorecard is pure crap


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> How does Wlad actually have fans ?
> 
> I just don't get it.


I liked him before Sanders KO'ed him. He was a wrecking machine back then.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

called it!!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Those cards are questionable at best.
Most I can give Wlad cleanly were 2 rounds, Jennigns ws the more active fighter and I feel they ignored his body work in favor of Wlad's right when Jennings showed he could handle Wlad''s power pretty well.


----------



## James Lights Out (Jun 20, 2013)

Inside work counts for nothing i guess. Jennings working and banging the body while wlad just holding.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

116-111 twice
119-110 

Wlad


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Jennings has nothing to be ashamed of. Give him 3-4 more fights against good opposition and do it again.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Ashstrodamus said:


> Ain't my boy homie. I liked Golota and Vitali just from the Lennox fight. I could care shit less if Wlad lost, but the only reason Money is no. 1 draw in boxing now is because there is no "American" HW champ.


I think if Wlad fought instead of held I don't think itd matter where he was from


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Jenning bullrushing is not winning if he is not landing. Wlad's jab controlled the fight.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

This fight had a mayweather-Cotto feel to it, Jennings did better than expected, close rounds but Klitschko edged most of them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

TSOL said:


> Alright. Wilder would beat Klitschko


He and Jennings fight nothing alike. Plus Wilder does not have the chin Jennings has. I always felt Jennings would do good against Wlad. The guy Wilder just beat would too. They can protect themselves better than Wilder can.


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Those cards are questionable at best.
> Most I can give Wlad cleanly were 2 rounds, Jennigns ws the more active fighter and I feel they ignored his body work in favor of Wlad's right when Jennings showed he could handle Wlad''s power pretty well.


So did your judging. Christ, I hope you're never commissioned for a fight.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

HBO trying to make up injuries for Klit not throwing any power shots, nah son he always goes like that when somebody can actually punch back


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

errsta said:


> Have never seen a fighter on the losing end of an easy to score lopsided decision get as much praise as Jennings did tonight.


Harold, you shouldn't drink on the job.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Jennings has nothing to be ashamed of. Give him 3-4 more fights against good opposition and do it again.


Jennings vs. Stiverne would be a good war


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Blood in the water. Expect Klitchko to lose soon especially he fights in America


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Jennings vs. Stiverne would be a good war


So would you versus an IQ test.


----------



## Joe (Jun 3, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> the 11 rounds to 1 scorecard is pure crap


Sweethome bama's? :yep


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> He and Jennings fight nothing alike.* Plus Wilder does not have the chin Jennings has. *I always felt Jennings would do good against Wlad. The guy Wilder just beat would too. They can protect themselves better than Wilder can.


Huh? Did you see the punches Widler took from Stiverne? GTF outa' here with that noise.

And Wilder has much better defensive movement than Jennings. Deal with it, hater.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Blood in the water. Expect Klitchko to lose soon especially he fights in America


That much is true.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Blood in the water. Expect Klitchko to lose soon especially he fights in America


Yep he is out of his prime and showed marked decline tonight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone who has this wide for Wlad is an idiot. 116-111 is a decent score. Count the body shots


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ashstrodamus said:


> So would you versus an IQ test.


:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl

I dunno WHAT happens to "Bama's brain whenever we have a RbR. It's truly a mystery. Entertaining, though.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Huh? Did you see the punches Widler took from Stiverne? GTF outa' here with that noise.
> 
> And Wilder has much better defensive movement than Jennings. Deal with it, hater.


Wilder took hardly anything from Stiverne flush. Wasnt Stiverne hospitalized after the fight with some disease? He looked very off all fight. I want a rematch of that fight with a healthy Stiverne. I still say Stiverne beats him.


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I think if Wlad fought instead of held I don't think itd matter where he was from


Lies and you know it. May 2nd.....we'll be in touch.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I told y'all GGG struggles with southpaws. Idiots think he destroys Lara


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

GGG said he liked Jennings in the fight. LOL


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Ashstrodamus said:


> Lies and you know it. May 2nd.....we'll be in touch.


Golovkin and Pacquiao, nuff said.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

"I like drama show, I like BIG drama show" - Gennady Gennadyevich Golovkin


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm so bored, I can't get out of my chair.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I told y'all GGG struggles with southpaws. Idiots think he destroys Lara


Lara couldn't handle Cinnamon's fairly sloppy pressure, GGG pushes his shit in, big time bro.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I told y'all GGG struggles with southpaws. Idiots think he destroys Lara


I felt that was more marketing than anything, Monroe can handle pressure, but he will have to set a high tempo to take rounds off GGG, higher than he did with Adams in Boxcino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Klitchko isnt a bad champ, good guy, and has had some good showings and kos and is 1,000 times better than fatties like Arreola but his time is over. There some young exciting heavyweights coming up and for boxing sake he needs to lose. Hopefully this fight lays the blueprint


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Oscar is damn ugly now and Shane sounds like Freddy Roach. Father time... Undefeated.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

I'm sorry @Hoshi that you're a massive gaylord


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Tko6 said:


> I'm sorry @*Hoshi* that you're a massive gaylord


----------



## tekkennlee (Apr 22, 2014)

Klitchko lost this fight they robed him big time body shots count as power shots Klitchko never hit him when sometimes HBO said he did raciest Boxing and HBO


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ricky Hatton looks like shit. God damn


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO no love for Bradley or JMM, no invite


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

jMM trying to explain motherfuckers about Floyd


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> jMM trying to explain motherfuckers about Floyd


He pretty much said Manny only has a punchers chance. LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

George Foreman has the high water pants. LOL
Old man don't care


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This show is better than the Klitschko fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> George Foreman has the high water pants. LOL
> Old man don't care


Lol. He could have went to Walmart and bought better pants than what he's wearing now.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

tekkennlee said:


> Klitchko lost this fight they robed him big time body shots count as power shots Klitchko never hit him when sometimes HBO said he did raciest Boxing and HBO


Stop.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Lol. He could have went to Walmart and bought better pants than what he's wearing now.


I'm surprised George didn't bring up that he thinks he was drugged in Zaire. LOL


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

If you want to know how a fight WON'T go, just listen to De La Hoya and Bernard Hopkins


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

this "legends speak" show is *great*


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> Dunno who you are mate, but you sound like a massive gaylord.


:rofl


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> If you want to know how a fight WON'T go, just listen to De La Hoya and Bernard Hopkins


So true, George and Lennox telling the truth and Bhop is trying to sell a fight.
Both them guys are ignoring the hell out of Bhop.
Bhop isn't on their level for real.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Everything Hopkins is saying is going in one ear and out the other. 

How can such a great fighter be so bad at predictions


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

George is so damned subdued.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> So true, George and Lennox telling the truth and Bhop is trying to sell a fight.
> Both them guys are ignoring the hell out of Bhop.
> Bhop isn't on their level for real.


I hate how B Hop is trying to take over the convo and telling Lewis he disagrees before Lewis even says anything.

Hop just needs to STFU and listen lol


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Great stuff from Hopkins, Lewis, and George. 

Oscar and Shane, on the other hand, seem like they barely know each other.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

lol Cotto has the same trainer as Pacquiao and still won't pick him


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> George is so damned subdued.


George said he is too old and rich to give a fuck what Bhop has to say. LOL
George seriously is like give me my god damn check, this is why I quit this bullshit.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Only George gives it to Pac.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> lol Cotto has the same trainer as Pacquiao and still won't pick him


Roach probably looking at the tv saying fuck that mexican motherfucker.
LOL


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

oh my God, I just can't fricken wait. This time next week, the fight will be over and we'll all be on here drooling over Mayweather's masterpiece.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Marquez: Mayweather has the defense, the counter punch, Mayweather is more intelligence


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> oh my God, I just can't fricken wait. This time next week, the fight will be over and we'll all be on here drooling over Mayweather's masterpiece.


 Mayweather by KO in 9.
Lead right gonna catch Manny cold.

I'm not watching it or ordering the PPV though, too much money for such a shit card overall, and lets be real its over for manny


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> oh my God, I just can't fricken wait. This time next week, the fight will be over and we'll all be on here drooling over Mayweather's masterpiece.


i'll still be pissed it didn't happen 5 years ago


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Jennings deserved better than he got in the cards, he did well tonight, and I can only assume body punches didn't count tonight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Jennings deserved better than he got in the cards, he did well tonight, and I can only assume body punches didn't count tonight.


Thats what I'm saying.
I thought it was the ams where body punching didn't matter.
HBO and everyone but Roy seems to have disregarded Jennings work on the body all night.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> oh my God, I just can't fricken wait. This time next week, the fight will be over and we'll all be on here drooling over Mayweather's masterpiece.


I really like you as a poster but i sincerely hope this is false. Mayweather CAN be amiable but lets face it 99% of the time he is a fucking dick


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Klitschko by one round.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Mayweather by KO in 9.
> Lead right gonna catch Manny cold.
> 
> I'm not watching it or ordering the PPV though, too much money for such a shit card overall, and lets be real its over for manny


I know you can sucker somebody into splitting it with you man.



TSOL said:


> i'll still be pissed it didn't happen 5 years ago


ey you just gotta count ya blessings man


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

itsmeagain said:


> I really like you as a poster but i sincerely hope this is false. Mayweather CAN be amiable but lets face it 99% of the time he is a fucking dick


You can hope it's false, but it won't be, Floyd's gonna show out. Yeah it'll be a little tricky for him at times, but he's going to win more decisively than any other Pacquiao opponent.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> You can hope it's false, but it won't be, Floyd's gonna show out. Yeah it'll be a little tricky for him at times, but he's going to win more decisively than any other Pacquiao opponent.


You must mean excluding Marquez or the other guy that knocked him out with the body shots or Morales who toyed with him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You must mean excluding Marquez or the other guy that knocked him out with the body shots or Morales who toyed with him.


I wanted to put a disclaimer on my post to exclude the KO's because I didn't know how to treat those. All the KO fights were competitive or had Pacquiao winning beforehand. Also I didn't want to rule out the possibility of Mayweather getting a stoppage also.

This will be wider than Morales I and Marquez III though


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I wanted to put a disclaimer on my post to exclude the KO's because I didn't know how to treat those. All the KO fights were competitive or had Pacquiao winning beforehand. Also I didn't want to rule out the possibility of Mayweather getting a stoppage also.
> 
> This will be wider than Morales I and Marquez III though


I'm of the mindset of you, which is why I'm not buying it or streaming it.
I really don't think it will be a interesting fight at all.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I'm of the mindset of you, which is why I'm not buying it or streaming it.
> I really don't think it will be a interesting fight at all.


what do you envision? And why not even stream it? You watched this garbage tonight lol


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Will you guys fuck off with this maypac shit? You have a whole subforum for that.

Anyway Jennings did pretty good for a 19 fight novice in with a dominant veteran champ. Hope to see good things from him in the future.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> what do you envision? And why not even stream it? You watched this garbage tonight lol


I expect a boring 12 round domination of Manny or a 9 round domination of manny and a Floyd KO.
Timmy and Marquez fights showed me Manny is not where he needs to be to bother Floyd.
He isn't as fast as people want him to be, he isn't as powerful as people want him to be, he is slower and because of his refinement with Roach no longer as unpredictable as he needs to be.
I don't see it being competitive and I resent how they are nickling and diming everyone and hyping up a one sided massacre that is really a mismatch.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Ashstrodamus said:


> So would you versus an IQ test.





Cableaddict said:


> :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl
> 
> I dunno WHAT happens to "Bama's brain whenever we have a RbR. It's truly a mystery. Entertaining, though.


:lol: Fuck!


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

I had it 114 113 wlad. He closed like a champ when he needed it. But shit man he is hard to score. His size and jab are so imposing that when jennings didn't land you had to go with him. Then judge how big a moment jennings had opposed to wlads ability to control the tempo of the fight.

Jennings is legit. Whether or not he could get a decision or not is another thing but I think he has a lot to learn from simply watching the tape as Roy pointed out. He can beat wlad 

Either way I'd love to see it again


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Haye would have had jennings out of there within 6 rounds. I cannot wait until the hayemaker is back in the mix; the heavyweight division needs another serious shake up.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

DudeGuyMan said:


> Will you guys fuck off with this maypac shit? You have a whole subforum for that.
> 
> Anyway Jennings did pretty good for a 19 fight novice in with a dominant veteran champ. Hope to see good things from him in the future.


Problem is, Jennings isn't a novice. He's a 19 fight seasoned pro, who has reached his peak. He's never going to get any better.

You can't blame Wlad for fighting him, but Wlad deserves permanent ridicule for the WAY he fought him.

Same with Pulev up until the final flurry.

Same with Povetkin, Mormeck, etc etc etc.... Wlad Klitschko is the only HW champ in history with no balls whatsoever.


----------



## tekkennlee (Apr 22, 2014)

Chacal said:


> Stop.


Roy Jones jr says he landed more clean shots but the judges didn't count the body shots why ? Body shots are clean effective punches power shots 29% punches landed over Klitchko lesser %


----------



## tekkennlee (Apr 22, 2014)

counting punches that didn't count lol thats HBO for you BAM BAM BAM LOL


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Problem is, Jennings isn't a novice. He's a 19 fight seasoned pro, who has reached his peak. He's never going to get any better.


"19 fight seasoned pro" :rolleyes

You're a fucking idiot dude. Here's a list of heavyweights and the best opponents they fought within their first 20 fights.

Wladimir: Cody Koch
Vitali: Dicky Ryan
Lewis: Tyrell Biggs

And all those guys had infinitely more amateur experience and grooming than Jennings! Not only is Jennings a relative novice, he is in fact being rushed to a ridiculous extent. "19 fight seasoned pro" to describe a guy who first picked up boxing gloves in 2009. Jesus Christ, shoot yourself.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> because of his refinement with Roach no longer as unpredictable as he needs to be.


That was also one of the reasons for Marquez's success in the rematches.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

DudeGuyMan said:


> "19 fight seasoned pro" :rolleyes
> 
> You're a fucking idiot dude. Here's a list of heavyweights and the best opponents they fought within their first 20 fights.
> 
> ...


And you call a guy who beat Liakhovich, Szpilka & Perez a "novice"

Don't shoot YOURself. Donate your brain to science. They need to study such anomalies.


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

"19 fight seasoned pro" to describe a guy who only picked up gloves six years ago is almost MichiganWarrior "floored" levels of fucking stupid. Deal with it. Jennings is a novice who is being pushed extraordinarily fast and is dealing with it surprisingly well.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Whatever you say, dude, whatever you say.


Oh BTW. Do you know who Muhammad Ali fought in his 19th bout?

Oh, OK, I'll tell you so you don't have to Boxrec it: In his 19th pro fight, Ali beat Sonny Liston for the HW championship of the world.


And Holyfiled won the CW championship in his 16th fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DudeGuyMan said:


> Will you guys fuck off with this maypac shit? You have a whole subforum for that.
> 
> Anyway Jennings did pretty good for a 19 fight novice in with a dominant veteran champ. Hope to see good things from him in the future.


the show came on right after the fight about MayPac :bbb


Sweethome_Bama said:


> I expect a boring 12 round domination of Manny or a 9 round domination of manny and a Floyd KO.
> Timmy and Marquez fights showed me Manny is not where he needs to be to bother Floyd.
> He isn't as fast as people want him to be, he isn't as powerful as people want him to be, he is slower and because of his refinement with Roach no longer as unpredictable as he needs to be.
> I don't see it being competitive and I resent how they are nickling and diming everyone and hyping up a one sided massacre that is really a mismatch.


that's funny, because I have made some of the same observations. I used Pacquiao vs Bradley vs Marquez as a barometer and it looks like Floyd is on a different plane.

I don't think it'll be as onesided as you think though, but it'll be dominant


----------



## griffin (Aug 7, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Whatever you say, dude, whatever you say.
> 
> Oh BTW. Do you know who Muhammad Ali fought in his 19th bout?
> 
> ...


Ali and Holyfiled where both boxing since they where kids and had top level amateur experience Jennings didn't really have an AMATEUR boxing back round So his 19 fights is all he has.

In comparison Ali and Holyfiled likely both had 50+ amateur fights plus there then pro fights.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 6 - 1 Jennings
> The pressure has Wlad folding. He isn't throwing power shots because he is scared of a counter because Jennings has been slipping his right and left attempts.


I've not watched the fight but...are you watching the same fight as everyone else who's scoring it?


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Whatever you say, dude, whatever you say.
> 
> Oh BTW. Do you know who Muhammad Ali fought in his 19th bout?
> 
> ...


And of course Ali, being a "seasoned pro with 19 fights" at that point, never improved after that, right? Same with Holyfield, he was "seasoned" by then and had already peaked and never got any better?

:rofl

Face it, you're a dipshit.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Jennings has won a few rounds but no way is Jennings winning, sorry guys


This, I think it's because they didn't expect Jennings to stay in there so he automatically gets a few rounds.
Also Wlad looked like a 40 year old fighter tonight, his prime is long gone.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

tekkennlee said:


> Klitchko lost this fight they robed him big time body shots count as power shots Klitchko never hit him when sometimes HBO said he did raciest Boxing and HBO


100% agree. :rofl


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

tekkennlee said:


> Roy Jones jr says he landed more clean shots but the judges didn't count the body shots why ? Body shots are clean effective punches power shots 29% punches landed over Klitchko lesser %


It would be a painful fight to actually re-watch & score carefully, but a fair count might actually have Jennings winning.

- But of course, there was no way in Hell HBO could let Jennings win. They gave Wlad a 3-fight deal. If Wlad lost tonight, HBO would be fucked.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm glad I didn't stay up for this fight though.

Wlad should just fight the true saviour of the hw division and retire:


Spoiler


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Wlads lost his patience since Manny passed


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Wlads lost his patience since Manny passed


Johnathon Banks is a nice guy but clearly no Manny.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> So @Peter Barlow Jennings got exposed huh? Looks like he held his own to me. Better than fucking Fury would do.


No Jennings lost a wide decision. Fury will KO Wladimir, too big and strong on the the inside.

Ivan Drago's reign will come to the end in the next fight.


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Wlad does seem to have gotten old overnight, though he still clearly won the fight. I hate to admit it, but Wilder is younger and will probably give Wlad serious fits. Wilder/Wlad is probably what the division needs and the American HW scene would explode if Wilder beats him. I just don't like Wilder's loud mouth and shit talking. It's like watching Game of Thrones. I always like the guys who fight and lose with honor, and the Klits have always done that, bar Vitali shoving Lennox after their fight. Wlad would be wise to retire now.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> This show is better than the Klitschko fight.





BoxingGenius27 said:


> If you want to know how a fight WON'T go, just listen to De La Hoya and Bernard Hopkins


:rofl:rofl


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I'm not watching it or ordering the PPV though, too much money for such a shit card overall, and lets be real its over for manny


Same here - I made up my mind after the Ortiz fiasco that I would never pay for another Mayweather "fight" again.



TSOL said:


> i'll still be pissed it didn't happen 5 years ago


Me too - this is just two old men looking to cash out against each other. It's like the whole boxing world has been roped into going along with this scam. No matter who wins, neither fighter represents the future of the sport anymore.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> No Jennings lost a wide decision. Fury will KO Wladimir, too big and strong on the the inside.
> 
> Ivan Drago's reign will come to the end in the next fight.


Still didnt get exposed by any means. Wlad looked as ineffective as ever. Seriously Wlad looked like shit. Jennings did a lot better than you thought he would.

Fury will get KO'd, his shitty defense and bad chin will get him in trouble.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Problem is, Jennings isn't a novice. He's a 19 fight seasoned pro, who has reached his peak. He's never going to get any better.


Bullshit. You can't tell me jennings is so seasoned and experienced. The best opponents of his pro career are spzilka and perez. Those are the only world class fighters he's fought, thats it. This guy barely had an amateur career, with more experience jennings could definitely turn into a better, sharper fighter with more tools.

Your Ali and holyfield comparisons are also equally retarded. Ali and holy were fucking olympians FFS. they had much more experience then jennings does by their 20th fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Whatever you say, dude, whatever you say.
> 
> Oh BTW. Do you know who Muhammad Ali fought in his 19th bout?
> 
> ...


Both of them won medals in the Olympics and had years of experience. And they improved after those fights.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

If you want to compare Jennings to other fighters:
Tim Witherspoon, he had 8-9 amateur bouts and fought Larry Holmes while 15-0
He also fought 16-0 Carl Williams who was coming off a close bout against James Tillis (Carl was dropped twice early by Tillis)

Witherspoon improved after Holmes, Williams I wasn't impressed with.
Both wins were very controversial ones for Holmes.

And 1 year after the Holmes-Tim fight, Pinklon Thomas showed everyone how to beat Witherspoon without a controversial decision.
What an amazing jab Thomas had.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Problem is, Jennings isn't a novice. He's a 19 fight seasoned pro, who has reached his peak. He's never going to get any better.


That's BS. And both Ali and Holyfield improved past their 19th fight neither was in his prime at that point. And most importantly Holyfieldf and Ali have both been boxing since they were small kids they started when they were like 7 or so and had long amateur careers jennings started boxing at fucking 24 had like 17 amateur fights and went pro right away. Ali and Holyfield probably have literally 10 times the number of amateur fights jennings has and have been boxing for as long as jennings has when they were like 16 or 15.
Jennings will improve for another 2 or 3 years at least noticeably and after that he will physically be past his best but probably still improve with his talent. Adonis Stevenson won the belt at fucking 35 and reached his prime past 30 and Jennings hasn't been boxing as long as Stevenson and is a HW.

It doesn't mean thatJennings will surely improve but it is likely maybe he won't become HW champ but it isn't impossible either post Wlad


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> And both Ali and Holyfield improved past their 19th fight neither was in his prime at that point


Holyfield hit his prime by the time he stopped stopped Qawi.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Holyfield hit his prime by the time he stopped stopped Qawi.


I think Holyfiled improved fight IQ wise and just became calmer. At the same time he wasn't in his physical prime anymore post Bowe but I still think he improved at least in some areas and while it's maybe not overall the betetr version of Holyfield it's arguable whether the Holyfield from the Foreman fight would have beaten tyson


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I gave Jennings 2 rounds. 
Wlad didnÂ´t fight well but it was because Jennings showed good defense. Wlad is just not creative in how he create oppenings when against someone like that.
I thought Jennings looked a bit too glad right after the fight too, which imo suggests he had this mentality of survive the 12 more than win you know...


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> I think Holyfiled improved fight IQ wise and just became calmer. At the same time he wasn't in his physical prime anymore post Bowe but I still think he improved at least in some areas and while it's maybe not overall the betetr version of Holyfield it's arguable whether the Holyfield from the Foreman fight would have beaten tyson


Holyfield had to adjust due to a physical decline, akin to Hopkins' situation.

That dirty spoiling stuff can't replace youth - it can only prolong your career and make you more adept at dealing with certain styles without overrelying on physical attributes.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

dyna said:


> If you want to compare Jennings to other fighters:
> Tim Witherspoon, he had 8-9 amateur bouts and fought Larry Holmes while 15-0
> He also fought 16-0 Carl Williams who was coming off a close bout against James Tillis (Carl was dropped twice early by Tillis)
> 
> ...


He did have a great jab, just a nasty left hand all around. He really smashed up Tillis on short notice too.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Sittin Sonny said:


> No matter who wins, neither fighter represents the future of the sport anymore.


well put


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol Cotto has the same trainer as Pacquiao and still won't pick him


Cotto being real as fuck... "Who ever shows no fear on the night of the fight will win".. I like that shit!! haha

He's right its a huge event and it comes down to who could handle the pressure and perform on that night.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Only George gives it to Pac.


And only by 1 point..


----------



## Perry (Feb 11, 2015)

Jennings unfortunately us no Ali or Holmes. He is not even a Ron Lyle.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

116-111 Wlad 

Did people actually have Jennings winning wtf?

He made it competitive but did not win more than 5 rounds


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

_yo_


Sweethome_Bama said:


> 10 - 2 Jenning (-1 Wlad)
> Jenning should win a decision, he won more clean rounds than Wlad with the body work alone.


How did i know the judges would have it no way like you did :rofl


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

OneTime said:


> Sadam Ali is boring. He should jump on his magic carpet and head over to isis coz he sucks.





OneTime said:


> Sadam Hussain is tired.





OneTime said:


> Sadam definitely doesn't have weapons of mass destruction here.





OneTime said:


> Looks like malignaggi found another cock to suck.


----------

